# Contador de tiempo para ciber de xbox



## difer1125 (Dic 4, 2008)

Que tal amigos, pues acudo a ustedes con el siguiente problema, resulta que acabo de monta un cyber con consolas xbox 1, pero yo no puedo administrarlo ya que estudio, asi que otra persona lo administrara, pero quisiera que me ayudaran a armar un circuito que me cuente cuanto tiempo estuvo prendido el xbox en el dia y asi poder comparar con el dinero que me entrega el administrador.

He notado que cada que se prende una xbox su tarjeta de red tambien lo hace, asi que se ocurrio que se puede diseñar un circuito que cuando se prenda la xbox empiece a contar como un cronometro, al menos los minutos sin segundos, luego cuando se apague guarde dicho tiempo y cuando se vuelva a encender empiece a contar de nuevo desde el ultimo punto guardado, y asi en la noche cuando yo cierre el negocio pueda ver los minutos u horas que estuvo encendido y pueda resetearlo para que al dia siguiente empiece desde cero.

si alguien tiene una idea de que circuito puedo utilizar le estaria agradecido si me prestara su ayuda.

Solo me interesa el tiempo, no necesito ningun control especial para las xbox.

No tiene que trabajar con la tarjeta de red, si tienen mejores soluciones seran bienvenidas, solo me interesa que depreonto dichos voltajes del contador no vayan a estropear la tarjeta de red.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 4, 2008)

lo mas economico que te puedo aconsejar es que utilices un comtador de pulsos.
http://fadisel.es/CEBEK-ELECTRONICA/INDICADORES-DIGITALES/P_278.aspx

Tienes que realizar un oscilador que te genere 1 pulso por segundo o por minuto para aplicarselo al contador, y cuando enciendas la consola mediante un rele o un transistor haces que estos impulsos llegen al contador.

Si tienes varias equipos que quieras controlar el tiempo puedes utilizar el mismo oscilador para todos.

Si quieres algo mas caro en la misma pagina que te puse en la seccion de CONTADORES dispones de un cronometro digital.


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 4, 2008)

gracias por tu pronta respuesta, pero habra algo que pueda fabricar yo mismo, ya que tengo varias consolas, y cada una deberia llevar su cronometro personal, tal vez con un NE555 o algo asi.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 4, 2008)

Si que puedes, lo que si necesitas son conocimientos minimos de electronica digital....sino podemos empezar de cero y ya! Cuentanos cuales son tus saberes y veremos como ayudarte.
Saludos.


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 4, 2008)

pues lo mejor seria empezar de cero, ya que tengo pocos conocimientos en electronica aunque he armado ya varias placas para proyectos de la universidad


----------



## pepechip (Dic 5, 2008)

utiliza este contador c8418, que no llega ni a 13€ y te sirve para controlar 2 consolas.





De estos contadores compras el numero que necesites. y para controlarlos solo utilizas un unico oscilador de 1HZ.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 5, 2008)

> utiliza este contador c8418, que no llega ni a 13€ y te sirve para controlar 2 consolas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo pepechip, no te ofendas pero creo q difer1125 no quiere comprar algo hecho o no puede (porque vive en colombia y por lo que veo ese contador es europeo)...quizas es verdad, le termine saliendo mas barato comprarlo que hacerlo, pero creo q quiere construirlo no solo por el tema economico, sino por el hecho de haberlo armado el y, de paso, aprender un poco mas de electronica. No quiero crear discordias u rencores entre nosotros, es solo una opinion buenaintensiónada (existira esta palabra )
Si estoy equivocado refutame difer1125.



> pues lo mejor seria empezar de cero, ya que tengo pocos conocimientos en electronica aunque he armado ya varias placas para proyectos de la universidad



No te preocupes! Yo entre a este foro sin siquiera saber soldar ni lo q era un capacitor ni nada! Y justamente termine armando un cronometro digital! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15051.html

Bien, primero ante todo me gustarìa advertirte de algo: Podemos llegar a construir todo el circuito pero lo mas importante es deetrminar como vamos a obteenr la señal de para/amrcha del reloj desde la Xbox....vos has comentado algo sobre la tarjeta de red...esta es externa o interna a la consola? Yo no tengo ni idea de como son las Xbox mas alla que es una consola de video games de Microsoft :S. Asique escucho propuestas, yo te tiro una que seguro va a rebotar porq implica abrir la consola  : Seguramente cuando enciendes la cosola se prende algun led que muestra q, justamente, esta encendida. Si podemos colocar algùn cable a este LED ya estarìamos encaminados...
Saludos y espero tus respuestas.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 5, 2008)

zgouki, puede que lleves razon y sea como tu dices.
tranquilo, no hay ninguna discordia, estamos para ayudar y no para crear conflictos.

Un saludo compañero.


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 5, 2008)

que tal amigos, gracias por sus comentarios acerca de mi problema, y la verdad si me gustaria fabricarlo yo mismo a parte de que me gusta aprender, dicho aparato lo he averiguado en muchas partes cercanas a mi localidad y nadie ha hecho nada para estos cyber.

pues una de las maneras de poner a correr el cronometro tambien podria ser atravez del led que se ilumina al encenter la xbox, ya que he visto que el de la tarjeta de red parpadea dependiendo de la operacion en la red, asi que no serviria porque no seria completamente directa, cosa que no pasa con el led de encendido de la consola ya que permanece iluminado hasta que se apague la consola.

Este podria poner a correr el cronometro.


Espero mas de sus comentario.
Les agradezco


----------



## zgouki (Dic 5, 2008)

OK, lo que si te reitero q debes abrir la Xbox para ver las conexiones del led y si es factible soldar algún cable de cobre a una de las patas del led. Si me das tiempo reuno data y te voy indicando componentes y pasos a seguir.
Saludos


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 5, 2008)

Ok zqouki mientras tu me colaboras en esa parte yo reviso la consola y verifico de donde se puede tomar el encendido del cronometro


----------



## zgouki (Dic 8, 2008)

Amiigo disculpa la tardanza, es que estuvo bastante agitado el fin de semana . Estuve diseñando (en mi cabeza ) algunos circuitos posibles, y me quede con 2 posibilidades, q te las paso a comentar ahora:

1) Para mí la mejor, ya que el circuito es de lo más sencillo y por ende es el mas barato (tiene menos componentes que el otro). Es un contador de segundos, siplemente eso, que puede contar hasta un máximo de 99.999 segundos (no te preocupes, 1 día tiene 86.400 segundos, asique te va a alcanzar  ). A los segundos los visualizas en displays de 7 segmentos y...bueno, faltaría ver como activamos el circuito y como lo paramos.

2) Este circuito es un poquito más complicado, requiere mas capital (son mas los componentes) pero en terminos de estética (y para no hacer cuentas con los segundos de cuantas horas y cuantos minutos estuvo la Xbox prendida) es el correcto, ya que se trata de un cronometro convencional, visualiza horas, minutos y segundos...y este llega hasta las 99 hh, 59 mm, 59 ss (para ser precisos )

Bueno, en los dos casos es necesario saber donde cornos vamos a obtener una señal lógica para que el conteo se inicie o pare. 
Espero tus respuestas, Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 8, 2008)

Bueno amigo, ambos posibilidades estan buenas, los calculos con los segundos no tiene ningun problema, aunque si tiene la posibilidad un contador de minutos seria mejor, osea solo minutos, nada de horas ni eso.

Si tienes esa posibilidad me comentas aunque el de los segundos estaria bn por ahora.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 9, 2008)

Me parece buena tu idea, no sería mas complicado que el 2do circuito...podríamos hacer una fucion del 1ero con el 2do: Un contador de segundos, que cuando llegue a 60 cambie el minutero y sume uno. Si no quieres visualizar los segundos, pues te ahorras en comprar unos displays para estos...lo que sucede es que no sé si sería tan preciso si no le ponemos los segundos ya que, primero habría q configurar al 555 de forma que pase de flanco descendente a ascendente en *1 minuto* (en realiadad como va a estar en config astable, sería 30 segundos estado bajo, 30 segundos estado alto, y así sucesivamente, para q los contadores sumen uno cada minuto)
Espero que me hayas entendido un poco la idea mía, asi de paso te vas poniendo al tanto de como funcionará el circuito.
Y todavia falta ver de donde tomamos la señal de INICIO/PARA...no te olvides de eso.
Saludos


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 9, 2008)

que tal amigo zqouki gracias por tu colaboracion, con ayuda del internet he recolectado alguna información y ciertos circuitos con los cuales he creado una primera version del contador de minutos.

Las caracteristicas que tiene es que puedo contar hasta 999 minutos que seria aproximadamente 16 horas, es de no preocuparse, ya que el negocio funciona aproximadamente 10 a 12 horas diarias, tiene ciertos problemas teniendo en cuenta que es una primera version, la frecuencia la genero con un 555 pero aun tiene algunos problemas de exactitud, empece a darle valores a las resistencias y el condensador y con un cronometro tome los tiempos para ver que cambiara cada 60 segundos, pero aun tiene un pequeño margen de error, otra cosa seria que cuando empieza arranca en 1, osea que de entrada ya marca un minuto, deberian pasar los 60 segundos, osea un retardo, y la otra cosa seria el circuito que haga la pausa y el reset del cronometro para que no pieda el tiempo que lleva al apagar la consola.

Espero hayas entendido los problemas, quisiera que lo revisaras y me dieras tus sugerencias, tambien acerca de los componentes y de los costos,

Muchas gracias, adjunto la imagen y el archivo del proteus para que lo revises


----------



## zgouki (Dic 10, 2008)

> Espero hayas entendido los problemas, quisiera que lo revisaras y me dieras tus sugerencias, tambien acerca de los componentes y de los costos,



Si he entendido los problemas, con respecto a eso , veremos como solucionarlo mas adelante. Yo te recomiendo que vayas ya averiguando los precios de los componentesen la casa de electronica en donde piensas comprarlos, ya que estos varían por casa y por país....por ejemplo aca en Argentina , en pesos argentinos y en una casa de la capital (donde yo vivo salen un poco mas caros), los precios son los siguientes:

7490 CONTADOR POR DECADAS $5.951
CA555 TIMER $0.601 
7446 BCD TO 7 SEGM DECODER DRIVER $12.900 (este nose porque sale tan caro, si alguien lo puede explicar)

A todo esto tiene q sumarle los costos de los elementos pasivos, algun que otro transistor, led y los displays de 7 segmentos (que esos estan alrededor de $2 - $3, depende de la marca y del color)...ah! y tambien la placa de pertinax que vamos a usar para montar el circuito!
 De todos modos, yo te propongo otro circuito, que tiene las mismas funcionalidad que el tuyo, pero con menos componentes y mucho mas barato: usa *CD4026*, estos reemplazan al par 7490 y 7446, ya que *son contadores y a la vez decodificadores de 7 segm*.

fijate el precio: CD4026 DECADA CONTADORA C/DEC 7 SEG $1.904 

Ovbiamente seguimos usando el 555 astable. Con respecto al tema de la precisión, necesitamos un potenciometro con el valor a modificar que tu sabes que da mas o menos un minuto. Luego, cuando montemos todo, es cuestion de tomar un cronometro y ajustarlo... Trata priemro de ver si te sale el circuito con estos nuevos componentes en el proteus y despues comenta.
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Dic 15, 2008)

Y como va la construccion/diseño del cronometro? Si necesitas ayuda no dudes en postear...


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 15, 2008)

Bueno amigo cambie algunos componentes, por ejemplo el 74ls46 por el 74ls48, ya que el anterior no lo encontre en ninguna tienda de electronica, los demas componentes si se encuentran y tienen precios favorables, por ejemplo cada integrado 74ls48, 7ls90 y 555 tienen un precio de $1000 colombianos.

Bueno pues no tuve que hacer muchas modificaciones con respecto al circuito anterior solo cambiar el display ya que
74ls46 = dispaly anodo comun
74ls48 = catodo comun

Solo cambie el display, Hoy me pongo en la tarea de armarlo, ya no habia tnido tiempo, por ahora lo estoy activando via rele, quisiera que me recomendaras si esta bn o seria mejor via transistor, otra cosa seria lo del retraso porque de entrada ya marca 1 minuto.

Bueno lo armo y te comento.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 16, 2008)

Lo del retraso se podria solucionar tratando de "saltar" el primer pulso...dejame pensar como hacerlo, sino algun otro miembro de este foro con mas conocimientos podria ayudarnos...


> por ahora lo estoy activando via rele, quisiera que me recomendaras si esta bn o seria mejor via transistor


Que es lo que estas activando via rele? El circuito? Al final que seña estas usando para activarlo?
Explicame esto asi te puedo ayudar.
Saludos


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 16, 2008)

amigo que opinas de esta version, ya que como dije anteriormente no se consigue uno de los decodificadores para display, asi que lo reemplaze por el 74ls48 que es mas popular aqui, y como dije en el post anterior quiero que la xbox acive el rele al ser encendida y por consiguiente cierre el circuito contador y lo ponga a trabajar, aun no destapo la consola para ver de donde sacar la señal pero no es dificil ya que esta posee una fuente de poder, eso es breve, un amigo me hara ese favor, mientras quiero que me des sugerencias de este circuito y si la forma de activarlo es viable, ademas que dices del consumo de voltaje de este circuito y si tengo que colocar resistencias en cada uno de los conectores del decodificador al display y de cuantos ohm.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 17, 2008)

El circuito lo vi y esta bien...lo que modificaría sería la parte del relay...yo pondría un optoacoplador,ya que este consume mucho menos y no hara picos de tensión (ademas de que sale mas barato y ocupa mucho menos lugar). Lo otro es tener cuidado con las resistencias del 555, para que den un valor aproximado a 1 pulso c/minuto (puedes poner un potenciometro para facilitar las cosas y los calculos). Y por último, en el circuito real si debes poner resistencias limitadoras de corriente (7 de 470 Ohms) entre los displays y los decodificadores.
Saludos


----------



## jomainbe (Dic 17, 2008)

Una cosa: que una consola haya estado encendida dos horas no quiere decir que esas dos horas se haya utilizado para jugar...quizá alguien se la dejó encendida por accidente (en el menú inicial, por ejemplo), con lo que vas a reclamar al administrador más dinero del que realmente se ha recaudado.


----------



## difer1125 (Dic 17, 2008)

pues si habia pensado en eso, pero es un problema que no sabria como resolverlo en este momento igual pues al tiempo total del dia dia tendre que hacerle ciertos descuentos ya que hay que tener en cuenta que el tiempo empieza a correr desde que el chico o chaca inicie el juego y no mientras empieza todo el preambulo del juego, osea que tendria que descontar aproximadamente 10 minutos por cada media hora, ya que cierto tiempo se va mientras empieza el juego, pero por ahorame interesa tener al menos un minimo control sobre el negocio ya que no puedo permanecer todo el tiempo alli, pues por ahora pienso hacerlo con esto, quieza mas adelante se pueda contruir algo mas exacto.

saludos, y gracias por el dato de las resistencias, perdona mi ignorancia dijiste que reemplazara el relay por un optoacoplador, pero aun no se que es?....


----------



## zgouki (Dic 20, 2008)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optoacoplador
Basicamente es un integrado q posibilita aislar circuitos entre si (en tu caso el circuito del contador con el de la xbox). Cualquier cosa usa el buscador del foro, alli aparecen un monton de circuitos para q puedas ir experimentando con un opto.
Saludos


----------



## Fabian Moreano (Abr 4, 2011)

a mi se me ocurre colocar un a especie de switch a la entra de video del televisor y que se active el contador desde el puesto del administrador para que se cierre el circuito y de video y este mismo se abra en el momento de acabar el tiempo


----------



## karvax (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola saludos 
cual es el programa con el que puedo visualizar el circuito del contador de minutos!!!!!!


----------



## shadown (Jul 11, 2012)

si lees en los post anteriores, veras que dice proteus, pero la imagen del diseno en si hay esta, es sencillo y lo puedes realizar en el programa que sea mas de tu agrado, saludos.


----------



## giancarlo145 (Ene 11, 2013)

difer1125 dijo:


> pues si habia pensado en eso, pero es un problema que no sabria como resolverlo en este momento igual pues al tiempo total del dia dia tendre que hacerle ciertos descuentos ya que hay que tener en cuenta que el tiempo empieza a correr desde que el chico o chaca inicie el juego y no mientras empieza todo el preambulo del juego, osea que tendria que descontar aproximadamente 10 minutos por cada media hora, ya que cierto tiempo se va mientras empieza el juego, pero por ahorame interesa tener al menos un minimo control sobre el negocio ya que no puedo permanecer todo el tiempo alli, pues por ahora pienso hacerlo con esto, quieza mas adelante se pueda contruir algo mas exacto.
> 
> saludos, y gracias por el dato de las resistencias, perdona mi ignorancia dijiste que reemplazara el relay por un optoacoplador, pero aun no se que es?....



Hola actualemente tengo el mismo problema que planteas me podrias ayudar?? Como lo resolviste?


----------

